# 1901 Cleveland catalog and Garford 284 saddle images



## rusty_apache (Jan 8, 2020)

I am having a reproduction Garford saddle made by Paul Watson in Australia, so I am trying to figure out what saddle was typically used by Cleveland in 1901.

They used a Garford 284 model on the 1903 Cleveland so I am looking for Garford  catalog images from that time period in order to can get a close as possible.
Any help is appreciated!

He is also going to reproduce this frame bag as well so I can save this original for display only.


----------



## bicyclerNY (Jan 8, 2020)

The 1901 Cleveland Catalogue lists the Wheeler Extra as the standard saddle. What model is your Cleveland? Here is the saddle page.


----------



## rusty_apache (Jan 8, 2020)

bicyclerNY said:


> The 1901 Cleveland Catalogue lists the Wheeler Extra as the standard saddle. What model is your Cleveland? Here is the saddle page.
> 
> View attachment 1120886



That is great news because Paul reproduces the Wheeler as well! The Cleveland that I am entrusted with is a C-1 beveled gear chainless.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 8, 2020)

This is the Wheeler Extra on my '98 Schwinn. V/r Shawn


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 8, 2020)

I saw an example of Paul's work in London on New Years Day.
It was on the "Marriott & Cooper" tandem tricycle (1897) I had the pleasure of riding alongside.
His work is superb.....




I'm hoping to get a saddle from him for my "National", one day.


----------



## rusty_apache (Jan 8, 2020)

Very nice! I have a nice Garford for my National If I were to ever take it off the wall and ride it a little. The original one is in amazing condition. 



Paul makes some lovely Troxel racing saddles too.








Here are his Garford and Wheeler saddles.


----------



## rusty_apache (Jan 8, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> This is the Wheeler Extra on my '98 Schwinn. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1120936
> 
> ...




Thanks for the reference photographs. A Wheeler will look great on the Cleveland and I already have a reproduction Garford on my American Cycle MFG Co. Wasp and a Hunt on my Century Marathon. If you don’t mind I would like to send these photos to Paul for reference.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 8, 2020)

rusty_apache said:


> Thanks for the reference photographs. A Wheeler will look great on the Cleveland and I already have a reproduction Garford on my American Cycle MFG Co. Wasp and a Hunt on my Century Marathon. If you don’t mind I would like to send these photos to Paul for reference.



That’s fine. V/r Shawn


----------



## bicyclerNY (Jan 8, 2020)

Here are the pages for the C-1.


----------



## locomotion (Jan 8, 2020)

bicyclerNY said:


> Here are the pages for the C-1.View attachment 1121169
> 
> View attachment 1121171



thank you for sharing this info!


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 9, 2020)

Nifty bike...mine was a messenger bike.


----------



## rusty_apache (Jan 16, 2020)

redline1968 said:


> Nifty bike...mine was a messenger bike.View attachment 1121358



I have admired yours while researching gear covers.
heres my newly created sundries for the Cleveland.
They are still in Australia and Im just giddy with them because I have one of his reproduction Garford and it’s beautiful holding up well to regular use.



They look black in the photo but they are actually chocolate.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 17, 2020)

Thanks...oh Wow ...I’d say those are of excellent quality ...just amazing work and definitely show resto...


rusty_apache said:


> I have admired yours while researching gear covers.
> heres my newly created sundries for the Cleveland.
> They are still in Australia and Im just giddy with them because I have one of his reproduction Garford and it’s beautiful holding up well to regular use.View attachment 1124995
> 
> They look black in the photo but they are actually chocolate.View attachment 1124996


----------



## rusty_apache (Jan 29, 2020)

brown really shows up in the sun just the way I had hoped. 
Paul does great work and $450 shipped was a great price for a seat with truss, and the frame bag, all correctly embossed.

Are your rims noticeably flatter on the inside along the spoke holes? It’s unclear but it looks like your finger joints are configured near the valve stem hole like my rear rim pictured below....
The front rim has the normal peak you see on most other wood rims so I have acquired another one identical to the rear.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 29, 2020)

Wow.. reading the catalog, it looks like I have the forward racing extension and bars... sweet never knew that... thanks for the catalog pics..


----------



## rusty_apache (Nov 30, 2022)

The 1900 advanced catalog doesn’t have the same model numbers but I hope it helps.


----------



## mike cates (Dec 10, 2022)

I have origianal catalogs on saddles with excellent photos and descriptions. Email me and I can send you my list of over 500 original bicycle catalogs and catalogs dealing with the TOC manufacturers trade including saddles, chains, bearings, handlebars, frames, frame fittings, sprockets, cranks, pedals, tires, etc. that I have for sale.
Mike Cates
(760) 473-6201 Voice calls only and I do not text
Email: cates0321@hotmail.com


----------



## locomotion (Dec 11, 2022)

mike cates said:


> I have origianal catalogs on saddles with excellent photos and descriptions. Email me and I can send you my list of over 500 original bicycle catalogs and catalogs dealing with the TOC manufacturers trade including saddles, chains, bearings, handlebars, frames, frame fittings, sprockets, cranks, pedals, tires, etc. that I have for sale.
> Mike Cates
> (760) 473-6201 Voice calls only and I do not text
> Email: cates0321@hotmail.com



@BikeMuseumKoersResearcher for a 1901 Cleveland catalogue


----------



## locomotion (Dec 11, 2022)

@mike cates do you have pre 1918 CCM catalogues?


----------



## mike cates (Dec 11, 2022)

locomotion said:


> @mike cates do you have pre 1918 CCM catalogues?



All CCM catalogs have been sold.
If you don't already have my updated original bicycle catalogs for sale list, email me separately at cates0321@hotmail.com and I will send it to you so you'll have it for your files.
Mike


----------



## mike cates (Dec 11, 2022)

locomotion said:


> @BikeMuseumKoersResearcher for a 1901 Cleveland catalogue



I have two different 1893, one 1894, one1895 and one1896 CLEVELAND catalogs available for sale
Mike Cates


----------

